# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  The 3rd KOI-S GROW OUT SHOW 2009: The Battle of Goromo

## Ajik Raffles

*YANG KECIL YANG BERKUALITAS*

Sinya Umeda berulangkali menyatakan keheranannya kenapa penggemar koi di Indonesia menurutnya sangat fanatik terhadap koi  koi dari Sakai Fish Farm dan Momotaro Koi Farm. Padahal banyak penangkar koi di Jepang yang walaupun namanya tidak setenar keduanya tetapi mampu menghasilkan koi yang tidak kalah kualitas, terutama untuk varietas Non Gosanke. Momotaro bahkan acap mengambil koi  koi dari para penangkar ini.

Bukan maksud Umeda merendahkan kedua penangkar kondang itu, atau meninggikan derajat penangkar kasta rendahan, tetapi dia mencoba mengajak agar kita juga melihat koi berikut bloodline dan tidak semata  mata nama besar penangkar. Meski enggan menyebut langsung, Umeda terkesan ingin menunjuk sahabatnya Youichi Taniguchi. Setahun yang lalu nama Taniguchi masih terasa asing di telinga, tetapi dengan semakin banyak koi  koi berkualitas datang dari Taniguchi Koi Farm, publik koi akhirnya mengenal baik karakter samurai koi muda ini. 

Seolah ingin membuktikan ucapannya, Umeda berkirim kabar. Dia ingin memberikan Goromo hasil pijahannya sendiri untuk KOIs friend. Saya pilih yang bagus. Indukannya dari Marijyu tulisnya lewat e-mail. Ini adalah sebuah kejutan. Sejujurnya ketika Umeda mengeluarkan pernyataannya sama sekali tidak menyangka bahwa dia sedang membicarakan penangkar yang salah satunya adalah dirinya sendiri. Umeda selama ini dikenal sebagai agen, tetapi bukan berarti dia tidak pandai memijah. Profesi sebagai agen, penangkar bahkan tourist guide melekat erat di penangkar yang selalu merasa dirinya tampan ini.

Supaya tidak subyektif Umeda merekomendasikan Aoki sebagai tandem. Aoki dikenal sebagai penangkar spesialis Goshiki. Dia bukan Minuma, tapi lihat Goshikinya jelas Umeda

Kali ini kita kembali berkesempatan bereksperimen dengan koi  koi Umeda dan Aoki. Mudah  mudahan mereka benar  benar memberikan koi  koi berkualitas yang akan tumbuh dan berkembang lebih bagus lagi selama empat bulan mendatang. Ini adalah tantangan yang menyenangkan khususnya mengenai Goshiki yang di Indonesia diketahui sebagai varietas yang paling susah mendapatkan hasil sesuai potensinya.

Kita juga akan berkesperimen dengan pakan Taniguchi Koi Food: Max  Grow Up dan Special - Color. Ini adalah ramuan original dari Taniguchi yang sudah dibuktikan pada koi  koinya yang menang di berbagai kontes.  Terakhir kita juga ingin berkesperimen dengan Matala. Bagaimana kombinasi RDF sebagai filter mekanik dan Matala sebagai media filter biologi menjaga kekuatan kolam ini hingga akhir GO. 

Perlu diingat bagaimanapun hasil akhirnya nanti sama sekali belum membuktikan apapun. Kegiatan ini tidak mempunyai bobot ilmiah untuk membuktikan sesuatu kecuali sebatas membuat sebuah referensi bagi kita semua. 

Tidak lupa penghargaan disampaikan kepada Fei Koi dan Stars Koi yang menjadi penghubung dengan Umeda dan Aoki. Keduanya turun langsung menyeleksi koi - koi ini. Atas bantuan dan peran kedua Koi Center itu kita bisa mendapatkan _"good quality of koi with reasonable price"._  Ini adalah pertaruhan bagi kemampuan keduanya memilih koi  koi tosai berpotensi paling baik dan juga menjadi pertaruhan bagi kami untuk meng"keeping"nya. 

Kepada calon partisipan, selamat berpartisipasi pada *The 3rd KOI-S Grow out Event 2009: The Battle of GO-GO*  dengan "Rule of The Game" berikut: 


*TATA CARA KEGIATAN*
1. Kegiatan ini berlangsung selama empat bulan, terhitung sejak tanggal 1 Desember 2009 dan berakhir pada tanggal 31 Maret 2009
2. Koi dibesarkan di kolam kegiatan KOI-S di Jl. Wijaya I No, 64 Kebayoran Baru, Jakarta Selatan
3. Selama kegiatan berlangsung koi diperbolehkan berpindah tangan dan tetap diikusertakan dalam penjurian tetapi harus dikonfirmasi secara terbuka dalam forum
4. Partisipan dipersilakan melihat perkembangan koi setiap saat tetapi tidak boleh diangkat untuk meminimumkan risiko stres 
5. Partisipan yang sudah mendaftar dan melakukan pembayaran tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini dan meminta uang kembali dengan alasan apapun
6. Setelah periode kegiatan selesai, koi akan dinilai dan pemenang ditentukan berdasarkan kriteria baku yang biasa digunakan pada kontes. Tata cara penjurian diumumkan dalam bagian lain pengumuman ini  


*PARTISIPAN*
Penggemar koi di seluruh Indonesia yang tergabung dalam forum KOI-S maupun yang berada diluar forum. Calon partisipan yang tidak aktif di forum dapat meminta jasa pihak ketiga yang aktif di forum untuk melakukan semua proses yang berkaitan dengan kegiatan ini.


*SPESIFIKASI KOI*
Koi yang akan dipertandingkan terdiri atas dua varietas: Goromo dan Goshiki, dengan spesifikasi berikut:    

*Goromo*
Tanggal Lahir	: Mei 2009
Ukuran		: 18  20 cm
Breeder		: Umeda Koi Farm
Indukan		: Betina Marujyu Goromo (84 cm), Jantan Takigawa Goromo(65 cm) 
Jumlah		: 30 ekor (tentatif) 

*Goshiki*
Tanggal Lahir	: Mei 2009
Ukuran		: 20  25 cm
Breeder		: Aoki 
Indukan		: Betina Goshiki Aoki (78 cm), Jantan Goshiki Aoki (67 cm)
Jumlah		: 17 ekor (tentatif) 


*KOLAM*
Kolam yang digunakan untuk kegiatan ini memiliki spesifikasi teknis sebagai berikut:
Volume		: +/-25 ton
Dimensi		: (2,5x6,0x1,70) m 
Chamber	: 1 bak pengendapan, 1 filter mekanik menggunakan RDF, 2 filter biologi menggunakan kombinasi jap mat dan Matala
Bakki Shower	: 4 tray, berdimensi 2,2x1,3x0,5m, dengan media matala + CB 


*PAKAN & SUPLEMEN*
Taniguchi Koi Food: Max  Grow Up dan Special - Color atau pakan yang sekelas
Zagro Bactery atau yang sekelas

Pemberian pakan dilakukan kondisional sebanyak 4  6 kali sehari


*GARANSI*
Apabila selama masa kegiatan, ada koi yang cacat atau mati maka akan digantikan dengan koi koi yang belum terpilih atau uang kembali bila semua koi sudah terpilih.


*AGENDA*
19/11/09  30/11/09, Sosialisasi Kegiatan
01/12/09  03/12/09, Pemilihan Putaran Pertama
03/12/09  24/01/10, Pemilihan Putaran Kedua
01/02/10  24/03/10, Pemilihan Putaran Ketiga
01/12/09  31/03/10, Periode Pembayaran & Pelaksanaan GO 
24/01/10  31/01/10, Up Date Tahap I
24/03/10  31/03/10, Up Date Tahap II
01/04/10  07/04/10, Periode Penjurian & Pengumuman Pemenang
07/04/10  30/04/10, Pengambilan/Pengiriman Koi


*TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI*
Pemilihan Koi akan berjalan selama masa kegiatan berlangsung yang dibagi dalam tiga putaran. Pemilihan dilakukan dengan konsep *Anda Yang Menentukan Harga.* 

*Putaran Pertama:* 
Melalui mekanisme lelang dengan ketentuan sebagai berikut:
1. Lelang dimulai sejak tanggal 1 Desember 2009, jam 12.00 waktu server sampai dengan tanggal 3 Desember jam 12.00 waktu server.
2. Koi dipilih berdasarkan foto yang akan diposting selambat  lambatnya tanggal 25 November 2009
3. Harga pembukaan untuk setiap koi ditetapkan Rp. 2,900,000 (Dua Juta Sembilan Ratus Ribu Rupiah) 
4. Kenaikan harga pada setiap penawaran berikutnya (bidding) bebas tetapi dengan kelipatan minimal kelipatan Rp 50,000 (Lima Puluh Ribu Rupiah)
5. Penawaran dilakukan dengan cara memposting kode koi dan harga penawarannya. Contoh: UM-01, 3,000,000 
6. Secara berkala Penyelenggara akan membuat up date daftar koi dan status penawarannya. 
Misal: 
*Goromo*
UM-01:
UM-02:
UM-03:
dst

*Goshiki*
AO-31:
AO-32:
AO-33:
dst
6. Pemenang adalah penawar tertinggi untuk setiap koi yang melakukan posting terakhir sebelum batas waktu terakhir
7. Harga tidak termasuk ongkos kirim yang sepenuhnya menjadi tanggung jawab partisipan. Pengiriman keluar kota dimungkinkan oleh jasa pengiriman yang ditunjuk partisipan.
8. BUNGKUS OPTION ditetapkan sebesar Rp 3,500,000 untuk masing  masing ikan dengan cara memposting: Kode Koi, BUNGKUS 
Contoh: AO-31, BUNGKUS
9. Koi terpilih resmi dan sah menjadi milik Partsipan setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara 


*Putaran Kedua:* 
Koi  koi yang tidak terpilih dalam putaran pertama dikembalikan ke dalam tank dan dipilih untuk putaran kedua dengan tata cara sebagai berikut:
1. Putaran kedua dimulai selambat  lambatnya dua jam setelah putaran pertama berakhir hingga saat sebelum up date tahap pertama atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih
2. Seluruh koi yang tidak terpilih pada putaran pertama dapat dipilih pada putaran kedua 
3. Pemilihan putaran kedua ditentukan berdasarkan metode first come first serve, atau yang pertama kali posting pilihan ikan setelah waktu yang ditentukan ditetapkan sebagai pemilik.
4. Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting kode koi. Misal: UM-01
5. Harga koi ditetapkan Rp 3,000,000 per ekor 
6. Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara


*Putaran Ketiga:* 
Koi  koi yang tidak terpilih dalam putaran kedua dapat dipilih pada putaran ketiga dengan ketentuan berikut:
1. Putaran ketiga dimulai segera setelah up date tahap I dan berakhir hingga saat sebelum penjurian atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih
2. Seluruh koi yang tidak terpilih pada putaran kedua dapat dipilih pada putaran kedua 
3. Pemilihan putaran ketiga ditentukan berdasarkan metode first come first serve, yang pertama kali posting pilihan ikan setelah waktu yang ditentukan ditetapkan sebagai pemilik.
4. Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting kode koi. Misal: UM-21
5. Harga koi ditetapkan Rp 3,250,000 per ekor 
6. Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara
7. Putaran Ketiga sewaktu  waktu bisa dibatalkan atas pertimbangan tertentu, seperti untuk pengurangan populasi kolam. Adalah hak Penyelenggara untuk melakukan pembatalan 


*PEMBAYARAN:*
1. Pembayaran bisa dilakukan tunai atau dapat dicicil
*2. Partisipan dapat mencicil dalam frekuensi cicilan sebebas  bebasnya dan dalam jumlah sebebas  bebasnya untuk setiap cicilan sesuai budget calon partisipan, tetapi cicilan pertama ditetapkan minimum Rp 1,000,000*
3. Cicilan pertama sudah harus dibayar selambat  lambatnya 14 hari setelah  booking atau koi akan dinyatakan available untuk dipilih kembali
4. Pembayaran sudah harus lunas sebelum koi dikirim/diambil
5. Apabila hingga 7 (tujuh) hari setelah periode penjurian koi belum lunas, maka Penyelenggara berhak melelang koi tersebut di forum. Kelebihan hasil lelang setelah dikurangi jumlah yang telah dibayar akan dikembalikan ke Partisipan
6. Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara menyebut nickname dan kode koi. Contoh: "Luki, UM-01" 
7. Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara tunai/ transfer ke rekening:
BCA Cabang Ujung Genteng
A/C No. 624  0110235
a/n Soegianto


*DISKON*
*Diskon sebesar 5% bagi Anggota KOIs yang melakukan pembayaran tunai dan hanya untuk yang memilih pada Putaran pertama. Partisipan yang memilih pada Putaran Kedua dan ketiga tidak akan mendapatkan diskon meskipun melakukan pembayaran tunai*


*JURI*
Youichi Taniguchi & Sinya Umeda (tentatif)


*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
Juri akan memilih satu ekor Goromo Terbaik dan Goshiki Terbaik yang akan dipertandingkan untuk memperebutkan gelar Grand Champion. Koi yang kalah secara otomatis mendapat gelar Reserve Grand Champion

Juri juga memilih 3 ekor koi yang akan menjadi Best Tategoi I, II & III dari Goromo dan Goshiki yang lainnya

Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku dalam setiap kontes


*HADIAH*
Grand Champion:
-. Sertifikat Juara
-. Uang Tunai Rp 1,000,000

Reserve Grand Champion
-. Sertifikat Juara
-. Uang Tunai Rp 600,000

Best Tategoi I
-. Sertifikat Juara
-. Uang Tunai Rp 400,000

Best Tategoi II
-. Sertifikat Juara
-. Uang Tunai Rp 300,000

Best Tategoi III
-. Sertifikat Juara
-. Uang Tunai Rp 200,000


*FEE*
10% dari hasil GO ini akan diserahkan ke Majalah KOI-S


*FOTO KOI*
Koi  koi ini dijadwalkan datang pada hari Jumat (20/11), setelah proses karantina selama 3 hari koi  koi ini akan langsung difoto dan dipublish selambat  lambatnya tanggal 25/11. Sebagai ilustrasi berikut contoh beberapa ekor Goromo dan Goshiki:

GOSHIKI


KOROMO



*LAIN  LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam Rule of The Game akan diputuskan sesuai dengan kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya

----------


## Saung Koi

> *YANG KECIL YANG BERKUALITAS*
> 
> 
> *Putaran Ketiga:* 
> Koi  koi yang tidak terpilih dalam putaran kedua dapat dipilih pada putaran ketiga dengan ketentuan berikut:
> 1. Putaran ketiga dimulai segera setelah up date tahap I dan berakhir hingga saat sebelum penjurian atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih
> 2. Seluruh koi yang tidak terpilih pada putaran kedua dapat dipilih pada putaran kedua 
> 3. Pemilihan putaran ketiga ditentukan berdasarkan metode first come first serve, yang pertama kali posting pilihan ikan setelah waktu yang ditentukan ditetapkan sebagai pemilik.
> 4. Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting kode koi. Misal: UM-21
> ...


Wah, asyik nih Om GO lagi... Pengen ikutan berpartisipasi euy, tp dana...  ::   ::  
Selamat n Sukses ya Om Ajik...
Btw, mungkin yg saya tandai dg warna biru salah ya Om, cuma koreksi aja Om... "putaran kedua"

----------


## Gom 7rait

Menyentuh sanubari membaca harga dan flexibilitas pembayarannya. mengingat begitu banyak GO yg menguras pikiran dan 'stamina' koiers...

----------


## dickytob

om, mau tanya putaran ketiga kok lebih mahal ketimbang putan kedua?
thx

----------


## Soegianto

> Menyentuh sanubari membaca harga dan flexibilitas pembayarannya. mengingat begitu banyak GO yg menguras pikiran dan 'stamina' koiers...


romantis pak  :: 

siap2 .....................

----------


## Acid

mantab goshiki dan goromonya om...

----------


## Kokok

ruarrr biasa om ajik....................................  ::   ::   :P

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> om, mau tanya putaran ketiga kok lebih mahal ketimbang putan kedua?
> thx


Pada saat pemilihan putaran ketiga, koi - koi ini sudah lebih besar 5-8 cm, sudah lebih mudah diprediksi. Pada kasus taniguchi mako sanke malah ada 2 ekor ikan yang dipilih pada periode ini berhasil menjadi juara. Pengenaan harga sedikit lebih mahal hanya untuk membuat lebih fair aja thd pemilih putaran pertama dan kedua. Demikian om, semoga bisa dipahami. Tks

----------


## dickytob

> Pada saat pemilihan putaran ketiga, koi - koi ini sudah lebih besar 5-8 cm, sudah lebih mudah diprediksi. Pada kasus taniguchi mako sanke malah ada 2 ekor ikan yang dipilih pada periode ini berhasil menjadi juara. Pengenaan harga sedikit lebih mahal hanya untuk membuat lebih fair aja thd pemilih putaran pertama dan kedua. Demikian om, semoga bisa dipahami. Tks


iya om sorry ga liat timeframenya pas baca   ::

----------


## Eno TB

> Originally Posted by dickytob
> 
> om, mau tanya putaran ketiga kok lebih mahal ketimbang putan kedua?
> thx
> 
> 
> Pada saat pemilihan putaran ketiga, koi - koi ini sudah lebih besar 5-8 cm, sudah lebih mudah diprediksi. Pada kasus taniguchi mako sanke malah ada 2 ekor ikan yang dipilih pada periode ini berhasil menjadi juara. Pengenaan harga sedikit lebih mahal hanya untuk membuat lebih fair aja thd pemilih putaran pertama dan kedua. Demikian om, semoga bisa dipahami. Tks


Maaf, memang ada kasus? apakah pilihan pertama dan kedua dalam masa perjalanan dan akhir GO pasti akan selalu menang?....ok kemungkinan menang lebih besar..tetapi tidak juga aah.. jadi teman teman yang lain kalau memang gak sempat atau terlambat milih tidak perlu khawatir karna kwalitas yang di suguhkan di Battle 0f GO-GO ini cukup merata cuma tinggal selera saja pilih Gosikhi atau Goromo.

----------


## dattairadian

ngga sabar nih ama koromo   ::

----------


## abiserpong

Hhmmm........ mantap   ::

----------


## bobo

Ngiler Mode : ON

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*THE GOROMO*

*Ki-Ka: UM01, UM02, UM03, UM04, UM05, UM06*


*Ki-Ka: UM06, UM07, UM08, UM09, UM10*


*Ki-Ka: UM11, UM12, UM13, UM14, UM15*


*Ki-Ka: UM16, UM17, UM18, UM19, UM20* 


*Ki-Ka: UM21, UM22, UM23, UM24, UM25*


*Ki-Ka: UM26, UM27, UM28, UM29, UM30*

----------


## koilvr

nice nice nice. foto agak kekecilan tapi paling tidak ada 2-3 ekor yg bakalan kena bungkus nih kayanya   ::

----------


## este

Fotonya kurang guede   ::  

Buat pemanasan sih oke,jadi makin penasaran    ::

----------


## Soegianto

koromonya sdh di jakarta....siap2 menuju wijaya

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Dear Calon Partisipan,

Melhat bahwa:
-. Ukuran Goshiki jauh lebih besar dibandingkan dengan goromo
-. Jumlah koi dalam kolam untuk dua varietas Goshiki dan Goromo terlalu banyak untuk ukuran kedua koi saat ini, 

maka untuk mengoptimalkan hasil GO, pelaksanaan GO akan dibagi ke dalam dua kolam. Goromo tetap di Wijaya sedangkan Goshiki dilakukan di fasilitas Feikoi Center di Bandung. Sambil menunggu informasi lebih lanjut, pemilihan Goshiki diundur hingga batas waktu yang akan diumumkan kemudian.

Selanjutnya acara hari ini adalah hanya untuk memilih Goromo saja....

Demikian harap maklum, selanjutnya silakan mulai pemilihan putaran pertama, tepat jam 12.00 waktu server....

----------


## BeauKoi

koq photonya goshiki ga ada ya?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> koq photonya goshiki ga ada ya?


Ini om penjelasannya...




> Dear Calon Partisipan,
> 
> Melhat bahwa:
> -. Ukuran Goshiki jauh lebih besar dibandingkan dengan goromo
> -. Jumlah koi dalam kolam untuk dua varietas Goshiki dan Goromo terlalu banyak untuk ukuran kedua koi saat ini, 
> 
> maka untuk mengoptimalkan hasil GO, pelaksanaan GO akan dibagi ke dalam dua kolam. Goromo tetap di Wijaya sedangkan Goshiki dilakukan di fasilitas Feikoi Center di Bandung. Sambil menunggu informasi lebih lanjut, pemilihan Goshiki diundur hingga batas waktu yang akan diumumkan kemudian.
> 
> Selanjutnya acara hari ini adalah hanya untuk memilih Goromo saja....
> ...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Ini Tata Cara Pemilihan Putaran Pertama

*Putaran Pertama:* 
Melalui mekanisme lelang dengan ketentuan sebagai berikut:
1. Lelang dimulai sejak tanggal 1 Desember 2009, jam 12.00 waktu server sampai dengan tanggal 3 Desember jam 12.00 waktu server.
2. Koi dipilih berdasarkan foto yang akan diposting selambat  lambatnya tanggal 25 November 2009
3. Harga pembukaan untuk setiap koi ditetapkan Rp. 2,900,000 (Dua Juta Sembilan Ratus Ribu Rupiah) 
4. Kenaikan harga pada setiap penawaran berikutnya (bidding) bebas tetapi dengan kelipatan minimal kelipatan Rp 50,000 (Lima Puluh Ribu Rupiah)
5. Penawaran dilakukan dengan cara memposting kode koi dan harga penawarannya. Contoh: UM-01, 3,000,000 
6. Secara berkala Penyelenggara akan membuat up date daftar koi dan status penawarannya. 
Misal: 
*Goromo*
UM-01:
UM-02:
UM-03:
dst

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Sorry, baru dapat info dari p Soegi....
UM02 loncat dari fiber pagi ini... jadi dikeluarkan dari pilihan ya....  ::

----------


## dattairadian

UM-07: BUNGKUS   ::

----------


## dattairadian

UM-12: BUNGKUS   ::

----------


## BeauKoi

mantap om datta..  ::   ::  
ini joki-in buat org atau buat sendiri nih??
nomor 12 lucu

----------


## TSA

UM-01: BUNGKUS   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Sorry, baru dapat info dari p Soegi....
> UM02 loncat dari fiber pagi ini... jadi dikeluarkan dari pilihan ya....


waduh yg bagus kok malah loncat.........

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Sorry, baru dapat info dari p Soegi....
> UM02 loncat dari fiber pagi ini... jadi dikeluarkan dari pilihan ya.... 
> 
> 
> waduh yg bagus kok malah loncat.........


Iya, nih... nanti saya minta p soegi uo date fotonya ya....

----------


## Ajik Raffles

UP DATE PUTARAN PERTAMA

UM01: TSA (Bungkus)
UM02: Canceled (tewas)
UM03: available
UM04: available
UM05: available
UM06: available
UM07: Datta (Bungkus)
UM08: available
UM09: available
UM10: available
UM11: available
UM12: Datta (bungkus)
UM13: available
UM14: available
UM15: available
UM16: available
UM17: available
UM18: available
UM19: available
UM20: available
UM21: available
UM22: available
UM23: available
UM24: available
UM25: available
UM26: available
UM27: available
UM28: available
UM29: available
UM30: available

----------


## Soegianto

ikan yg loncat   ::

----------


## dattairadian

> ikan yg loncat


  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

UP DATE PUTARAN PERTAMA

UM01: TSA (Bungkus)
UM02: Canceled (tewas)
UM03: available
UM04: available
UM05: available
UM06: available
UM07: Datta (Bungkus)
UM08: available
UM09: available
UM10: available
UM11: available
UM12: Datta (bungkus)
UM13: available
UM14: available
UM15: available
UM16: available
UM17: available
UM18: available
UM19: available
UM20: available
UM21: available
UM22: available
UM23: available
UM24: available
UM25: available
UM26: available
UM27: available
UM28: available
UM29: available
UM30: available

----------


## Soegianto

um 19 an lili bandung ...bungkus

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> um 19 an lili bandung ...bungkus


*UP DATE PUTARAN PERTAMA*

UM01: TSA (Bungkus)
UM02: Canceled (tewas)
UM03: available
UM04: available
UM05: available
UM06: available
UM07: Datta (Bungkus)
UM08: available
UM09: available
UM10: available
UM11: available
UM12: Datta (bungkus)
UM13: available
UM14: available
UM15: available
UM16: available
UM17: available
UM18: available
UM19: lili, Bandung (Bungkus)
UM20: available
UM21: available
UM22: available
UM23: available
UM24: available
UM25: available
UM26: available
UM27: available
UM28: available
UM29: available
UM30: available

Putaran Pertama ditutup besok, jam 12.00 waktu server ya....  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Putaran Pertama sampai jam 12.00 siang ini ya...
Setelah itu kita masuk putaran kedua...
Sehubungan ada perubahan dengan Goshiki, maka saya revisi sedikit peraturannya yang berkaitan dengan tata cara pemilihan pemenang

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
*Juri akan memilih dua ekor Goromo terbaik untuk memperebutkan gelar Grand Champion. Koi yang kalah secara otomatis mendapat gelar Reserve Grand Champion. Teknis penjurian akan ditetapkan pada saat penjurian dengan mempertimbangkan berbagai faktor termasuk jumlah partisipan.

Juri juga memilih 1 ekor koi yang akan menjadi Best Tategoi. Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku dalam setiap kontes*


*HADIAH*
Grand Champion:
-. Sertifikat Juara
-. Uang Tunai Rp 1,000,000

Reserve Grand Champion
-. Sertifikat Juara
-. Uang Tunai Rp 600,000

Best Tategoi 
-. Sertifikat Juara
-. Uang Tunai Rp 400,000

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*PUTARAN PERTAMA*

1. Datta, UM07 (Bungkus)
2. Datta, UM12 (bungkus)
3. TSA, UM01 Bungkus)
4. Lili, UM19 (Bungkus)

*PUTARAN KEDUA*
1. .......
2. .......
3. .......

Lanjut.....

*Putaran Kedua:* 
Koi  koi yang tidak terpilih dalam putaran pertama dikembalikan ke dalam tank dan dipilih untuk putaran kedua dengan tata cara sebagai berikut:
1. Putaran kedua dimulai selambat  lambatnya dua jam setelah putaran pertama berakhir hingga saat sebelum up date tahap pertama atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih
2. Seluruh koi yang tidak terpilih pada putaran pertama dapat dipilih pada putaran kedua 
3. Pemilihan putaran kedua ditentukan berdasarkan metode first come first serve, atau yang pertama kali posting pilihan ikan setelah waktu yang ditentukan ditetapkan sebagai pemilik.
4. Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting kode koi. Misal: UM-01
5. Harga koi ditetapkan Rp 3,000,000 per ekor 
6. Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara

*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE:*

*Ki-Ka: UM03, UM04, UM05, UM06*


*Ki-Ka: UM06, UM08, UM09, UM10*


*Ki-Ka: UM11, UM13, UM14, UM15*


*Ki-Ka: UM16, UM17, UM18, UM20* 


*Ki-Ka: UM21, UM22, UM23, UM24, UM25*


*Ki-Ka: UM26, UM27, UM28, UM29, UM30*

----------


## koilvr

koq sepi  ::   support ah, ikut UM11

----------


## luki

*PUTARAN PERTAMA*

1. Datta, UM07 (Bungkus)
2. Datta, UM12 (bungkus)
3. TSA, UM01 Bungkus)
4. Lili, UM19 (Bungkus)

*PUTARAN KEDUA*
1. Rudy Koilvr, UM11
2. .......
3. .......

Lanjut.....

*Putaran Kedua:* 
Koi  koi yang tidak terpilih dalam putaran pertama dikembalikan ke dalam tank dan dipilih untuk putaran kedua dengan tata cara sebagai berikut:
1. Putaran kedua dimulai selambat  lambatnya dua jam setelah putaran pertama berakhir hingga saat sebelum up date tahap pertama atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih
2. Seluruh koi yang tidak terpilih pada putaran pertama dapat dipilih pada putaran kedua 
3. Pemilihan putaran kedua ditentukan berdasarkan metode first come first serve, atau yang pertama kali posting pilihan ikan setelah waktu yang ditentukan ditetapkan sebagai pemilik.
4. Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting kode koi. Misal: UM-01
5. Harga koi ditetapkan Rp 3,000,000 per ekor 
6. Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara

*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE:*

*Ki-Ka: UM03, UM04, UM05,UM06,UM08*


*Ki-Ka: UM09, UM10, UM13, UM14, UM15*


*Ki-Ka: UM16, UM17, UM18, UM20* 


*Ki-Ka: UM21, UM22, UM23, UM24, UM25*


*Ki-Ka: UM26, UM27, UM28, UM29, UM30*

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Sampai saat ini Goromo masih di karantina di Feikoi Cakung menunggu pemulihan kondisi hingga benar - benar fit. Kemaren sudah diliat langsung oleh Umeda dan Taniguchi yang kebetulan sedang berkunjung ke Indonesia. Menurut Umeda masih ada empat ekor koi yang kondisinya belum fit. Paling lambat hari Rabu seluruh koi akan segera dikirim ke Wijaya

----------


## Soegianto



----------


## William Pantoni

Oom...mungkin ga nanti di foto ulang Goromo nya?
Soalnya kekecilan dan ga seimbang foto2nya.

----------


## este

Setuju   ^^

----------


## Soegianto

> Oom...mungkin ga nanti di foto ulang Goromo nya?
> Soalnya kekecilan dan ga seimbang foto2nya.


siap komandan

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Oom...mungkin ga nanti di foto ulang Goromo nya?
> Soalnya kekecilan dan ga seimbang foto2nya.


Cantumkan ukurannya juga oom..

----------


## Soegianto

oke ..tks

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Goromo sudah bisa dilihat di Wijaya sudah diukur dan di foto ulang.... Nanti saya akan upload...
Sesuai saran Umeda, 4 ekor yang bermasalah ditarik dari GO karena bisa mengganggu yang lain... 
Seluruhnya ditinggal di feikoi Cakung.... dan salah satunya milik om TSA: UM - 01   ::  
Yang lainnya UM - 05, UM - 28, UM 29.
Total yang ikut GO 25 ekor

*Booked UM - 08, Elvin*

----------


## TSA

> Goromo sudah bisa dilihat di Wijaya sudah diukur dan di foto ulang.... Nanti saya akan upload...
> Sesuai saran Umeda, 4 ekor yang bermasalah ditarik dari GO karena bisa mengganggu yang lain... 
> Seluruhnya ditinggal di feikoi Cakung.... dan salah satunya milik om TSA: UM - 01   
> Yang lainnya UM - 05, UM - 28, UM 29.
> Total yang ikut GO 25 ekor
> 
> *Booked UM - 08, Elvin*


  ::   ........... tengok lagi ah ............. kali ada yg sreg lagi .............

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Goromo sudah bisa dilihat di Wijaya sudah diukur dan di foto ulang.... Nanti saya akan upload...
> Sesuai saran Umeda, 4 ekor yang bermasalah ditarik dari GO karena bisa mengganggu yang lain... 
> Seluruhnya ditinggal di feikoi Cakung.... dan salah satunya milik om TSA: UM - 01   
> Yang lainnya UM - 05, UM - 28, UM 29.
> Total yang ikut GO 25 ekor
> 
> *Booked UM - 08, Elvin*
> ...


Really Sorry, om....
Kemaren saya berkesempatan menghabiskan waktu seharian dengan Umeda dan Taniguchi. Di kaki gunung salak, Bogor, saya banyak berkesempatan diskusi dengan mereka berdua. Khusus untuk Goromo memang ada sedikit problem karena ikan - ikan ini msh terlalu muda dan blm tidur waktu di jepangnya pas dtg ke indonesia mungkin capai dan ada yg gak sehingga terserang bakteri dan penyakit lain  ..tp setelah dua minggu karantina Umega melihat kondisinya sudah mulai membaik, hanya yang empat ekor itu sudah agak susah dipulihkan kondisinya ...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*UPDATE GOROMO*

*KODE IKAN (STATUS/UKURAN DLM CM)*

*UM03 (available/19), UM04 (available/17), UM06 (available/16), UM07 (datta/20), UM08 (elvin/20)*


*UM09 (available/15), UM10 (available/15), UM11 (koilvr/20), UM12 (datta/21), UM13 (available/19)*


*UM14 (available/17), UM15 (available/1, UM16 (available/20), UM17 (available/1, UM18 (available/20)*


*UM19 (lily/19), UM20 (available/21), UM21 (available/16), UM22 (available/1, UM23 (available/17)*


*UM24 (available/15), UM25 (available/15), UM26 (available/1, UM27 (available/1, UM30 (available/17)*

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*PUTARAN PERTAMA*

1. Datta, UM07 (Bungkus)
2. Datta, UM12 (bungkus)
3. Lili, UM19 (Bungkus)

*PUTARAN KEDUA*
1. Rudy Koilvr, UM11
2. Elvin, UM08
3. .......

Lanjut.....

*Putaran Kedua:* 
Koi  koi yang tidak terpilih dalam putaran pertama dikembalikan ke dalam tank dan dipilih untuk putaran kedua dengan tata cara sebagai berikut:
1. Putaran kedua dimulai selambat  lambatnya dua jam setelah putaran pertama berakhir hingga saat sebelum up date tahap pertama atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih
2. Seluruh koi yang tidak terpilih pada putaran pertama dapat dipilih pada putaran kedua 
3. Pemilihan putaran kedua ditentukan berdasarkan metode first come first serve, atau yang pertama kali posting pilihan ikan setelah waktu yang ditentukan ditetapkan sebagai pemilik.
4. Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting kode koi. Misal: UM-01
5. Harga koi ditetapkan Rp 3,000,000 per ekor 
6. Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara

*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE:*

*UM03 (available/19), UM04 (available/17), UM06 (available/16)*


*UM09 (available/15), UM10 (available/15), UM13 (available/19)*


*UM14 (available/17), UM15 (available/1, UM16 (available/20), UM17 (available/1, UM18 (available/20)*


*UM20 (available/21), UM21 (available/16), UM22 (available/1, UM23 (available/17)*


*UM24 (available/15), UM25 (available/15), UM26 (available/1, UM27 (available/1, UM30 (available/17)*

----------


## wahyu

om....ini masih lanjut.....kena harga berapa klo pilih sekarang????

----------


## Kokok

nambahin pertanyaan om wahyu tentang harga putaran ini, soalnya ada naksir 2 ekor,  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dickytob

> nambahin pertanyaan om wahyu tentang harga putaran ini, soalnya ada naksir 2 ekor,


dihalaman 1 ada om, kl ga salah putaran 2 harga 3jt

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> om....ini masih lanjut.....kena harga berapa klo pilih sekarang????


Masih dong, om...
Soalnya ini amanat Umeda....  ::  
Kalau gak dilanjut, nanti gak dikasih koi lagi   ::  
Harga Putaran Kedua @ Rp 3,000,000 om....

----------


## wahyu

um 18 ama um 21....keren banget..  ::

----------


## dattairadian

muji atau booking atau 2-2nya nih?   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*Booked UM03 & UM18 by Kokok...*  ::  
Beda ya om, kalau liat langsung   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*PUTARAN PERTAMA*

1. Datta, UM07 (Bungkus)
2. Datta, UM12 (bungkus)
3. Lili, UM19 (Bungkus)

*PUTARAN KEDUA*
4. Rudy Koilvr, UM11
5. Elvin, UM08
6. Kokok, UM03
7. Kokok, UM18

Lanjut.....

*Putaran Kedua:* 
Koi  koi yang tidak terpilih dalam putaran pertama dikembalikan ke dalam tank dan dipilih untuk putaran kedua dengan tata cara sebagai berikut:
1. Putaran kedua dimulai selambat  lambatnya dua jam setelah putaran pertama berakhir hingga saat sebelum up date tahap pertama atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih
2. Seluruh koi yang tidak terpilih pada putaran pertama dapat dipilih pada putaran kedua 
3. Pemilihan putaran kedua ditentukan berdasarkan metode first come first serve, atau yang pertama kali posting pilihan ikan setelah waktu yang ditentukan ditetapkan sebagai pemilik.
4. Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting kode koi. Misal: UM-01
5. Harga koi ditetapkan Rp 3,000,000 per ekor 
6. Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara

*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE:*

*UM04 (available/17), UM06 (available/16)*


*UM09 (available/15), UM10 (available/15), UM13 (available/19)*


*UM14 (available/17), UM15 (available/1, UM16 (available/20), UM17 (available/1*


*UM20 (available/21), UM21 (available/16), UM22 (available/1, UM23 (available/17)*


*UM24 (available/15), UM25 (available/15), UM26 (available/1, UM27 (available/1, UM30 (available/17)*

----------


## Kokok

> *Booked UM03 & UM18 by Kokok...*  
> Beda ya om, kalau liat langsung


Hehehe, lain kali nggak cukup pakai foto om, mungkin video lebih live dan bisa disetting pada jarak yg sama (biar om Ajik tambah suibuk   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> *Booked UM03 & UM18 by Kokok...*  
> Beda ya om, kalau liat langsung  
> 
> 
> Hehehe, lain kali nggak cukup pakai foto om, mungkin video lebih live dan bisa disetting pada jarak yg sama (biar om Ajik tambah suibuk


setuju pak

----------


## wahyu

um 18 udah keduluan........  ::

----------


## Kokok

::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Foto - foto perkembangan goromo (4/1):







Mudah - mudahan dengan revitalisasi kolam: viewtopic.php?f=11&t=4326&start=300, koi akan semakin tumbuh sehat dan berkembang baik  ::

----------


## aie

huhuhuuu..
mantap om ajik .  ::   ::

----------


## Kokok

om Aji, pembayaran melalui pak Soegi kan? Aku sdh transfer instalment pertama untuk 2 ikan, mohon periksa, thx

----------


## wahyu

boss.....pengen liat ikannya dimana alamatnya???? pengen liat langsung UM 26 ama UM 27...
kebetulan mau kejakarta nih...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> boss.....pengen liat ikannya dimana alamatnya???? pengen liat langsung UM 26 ama UM 27...
> kebetulan mau kejakarta nih...


Di sekretariat sementara KOI.s om
Jl. Wijaya I No 64, keb baru, jaksel

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> boss.....pengen liat ikannya dimana alamatnya???? pengen liat langsung UM 26 ama UM 27...
> kebetulan mau kejakarta nih...
> 
> 
> Di sekretariat sementara KOI.s om
> Jl. Wijaya I No 64, keb baru, jaksel


arah mana ya om.......saya di intan depan citos.....

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Keluar ke Simatupang, U turn, lewat citos, belok kiri ke arah prapanca
Setelah lewat ktr walikota jaksel ada traffic light belok kanan ke arah tendean. Itu sudah prapanca
No 64 di sisi sebelah kiri persis di depan wisma karya

----------


## wahyu

> Keluar ke Simatupang, U turn, lewat citos, belok kiri ke arah prapanca
> Setelah lewat ktr walikota jaksel ada traffic light belok kanan ke arah tendean. Itu sudah prapanca
> No 64 di sisi sebelah kiri persis di depan wisma karya


ic...ic......klo daerah situ ak mudeng....tims om...

----------


## Koi-Koi

Kutunggu putaran ke 3 .... ahhh   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Ketika, saya sedang berada di Jepang, dapat khabar musibah ini. 
Koromo yang pada waktu saya tinggalkan dalam keadaan sehat tiba - tiba ditemukan tewas hari Senin (8/2) tanpa memberikan sinyal apapun. Juga tidak ada tanda - tanda kira - kira penyakit apa yang menyerangnya semua masih misteri. Inilah goromo dengan pertumbuhan terbaik, shiroji terbaik, warna anggur terbaik. Pada waktu tewas sudah berukuran 30 cm. Goromo ini yang paling rakus menyantap pakan yang diberikan.

Kematiannya masih menyisakan misteri dan akan menjadi catatan buat saya. Setelah mendapat info, saya langsung meminta agar kolam ditreatment dengan baik. Setelah saya kembali saya liat semua tidak ada masalah, jadi hanya pada goromo ini saja.

Ini goromo milik om Elvin, saya minta maaf sebelumnya karena tidak mampu menjaga amanah dengan baik   ::  



Goromo yang lain akan saya update akhir bulan ini. Saya baru push kasih makan lagi setelah sempat puasa... jadi belum bisa difoto sekarang

----------


## dina prima

Booked UM - 20

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Besok foto - foto akan saya up date, ukurannya sekarang berkisar 28 - 35 cm
Putaran kedua berakhir sampai dengan foto diupdate

*PUTARAN PERTAMA*

1. Datta, UM07 (Bungkus)
2. Datta, UM12 (bungkus)
3. Lili, UM19 (Bungkus)

*PUTARAN KEDUA*
4. Rudy Koilvr, UM11
5. Elvin, UM08 (tewas)
6. Kokok, UM03
7. Kokok, UM18
8. DIna Prima, UM20

Lanjut.....

*Putaran Kedua:* 
Koi  koi yang tidak terpilih dalam putaran pertama dikembalikan ke dalam tank dan dipilih untuk putaran kedua dengan tata cara sebagai berikut:
1. Putaran kedua dimulai selambat  lambatnya dua jam setelah putaran pertama berakhir hingga saat sebelum up date tahap pertama atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih
2. Seluruh koi yang tidak terpilih pada putaran pertama dapat dipilih pada putaran kedua 
3. Pemilihan putaran kedua ditentukan berdasarkan metode first come first serve, atau yang pertama kali posting pilihan ikan setelah waktu yang ditentukan ditetapkan sebagai pemilik.
4. Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting kode koi. Misal: UM-01
5. Harga koi ditetapkan Rp 3,000,000 per ekor 
6. Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara

*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE:*

*UM04 (available/17), UM06 (available/16)*


*UM09 (available/15), UM10 (available/15), UM13 (available/19)*


*UM14 (available/17), UM15 (available/1, UM16 (available/20), UM17 (available/1*


*UM21 (available/16), UM22 (available/1, UM23 (available/17)*


*UM24 (available/15), UM25 (available/15), UM26 (available/1, UM27 (available/1, UM30 (available/17)*

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Dear Partisipan,

Sebelum saya meng-update, saya mohon maaf sebelumnya karena ketika kemarin saya mengangkat, memfoto dan mengukur koi. saya baru sadar ternyata ada satu ekor koi yang tidak ada. Sekarang lagi coba dicari di bottom drain, dan di bak filter mungkin nyangkut disana. Koi yang hilang adalah: 


*UM19 (lily/19)*

Koi ini milik pak Lily (Bandung). Biasanya untuk koi - koi tertentu (termasuk yang sudah terpilih) saya "aware" klo ternyata dia sakit atau hilang, tetapi selama ini saya tertukar dengan UM24. Saya pikir koi ini yang milik p lily   ::  


*UM24 (available/15)*

Saya mohon maaf, terutama kepada pak Lily atas kelalaian ini   ::  Semoga bisa dimaklumi. Saya masih berharap bisa ditemukan di bottom drain (meski kemungkinannya sangat kecil)

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*UPDATE GOROMO*
Per tanggal 9 Maret 2010

*YANG SUDAH DIBOOKING*

*UM03 (kokok): Kiri (19 cm), Kanan (31 cm)*


*UM07 (datta): Kiri (20 cm), Kanan (35 cm)*


*UM08 (elvin): Kiri (20 cm), Kanan (tewas)*


*UM11 (koilvr): Kiri (20 cm), Kanan (34 cm)*


*UM12 (datta): Kiri (21 cm), Kanan (35 cm)*


*UM18 (kokok): Kiri (20 cm), Kanan (34 cm)*


*UM19 (lily): Kiri (29 cm) --> hilang*


*UM20 (dina prima): Kiri (21 cm), Kanan (35 cm)*


*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE*

*UM04: Kiri (17 cm), Kanan (31 cm)*


*UM06: Kiri (16 cm), Kanan (29 cm)*


*UM09: Kiri (15 cm), Kanan (30 cm)*


*UM10: Kiri (15 cm), Kanan (29 cm)*


*UM13: Kiri (19 cm), Kanan (28 cm)*


*UM14: Kiri (17 cm), Kanan (30 cm)*


*UM15: Kiri (18 cm), Kanan (33 cm)*


*UM16: Kiri (20 cm), Kanan (34 cm)*


*UM17: Kiri (18 cm), Kanan (32 cm)*


*UM21: Kiri (16 cm), Kanan (29 cm)*


*UM22: Kiri (18 cm), Kanan (33 cm)*


*UM23: Kiri (17 cm), Kanan (31 cm)*


*UM24: Kiri (15 cm), Kanan (29 cm)*


*UM25: Kiri (15 cm), Kanan (29 cm)*


*UM26: Kiri (18 cm), Kanan (33 cm)*


*UM27: Kiri (18 cm), Kanan (32 cm)*


*UM30: Kiri (17 cm), Kanan (32 cm)*


*SILAKAN DILANJUT !!*

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Sesuai ketentuan awal, setelah di update, maka sekarang memasuki putaran ketiga dengan ketentuan sebagai berikut:

*Putaran Ketiga:* 
Koi  koi yang tidak terpilih dalam putaran kedua dapat dipilih pada putaran ketiga dengan ketentuan berikut:
1. Putaran ketiga dimulai segera setelah up date tahap I dan berakhir hingga saat sebelum penjurian atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih
2. Seluruh koi yang tidak terpilih pada putaran kedua dapat dipilih pada putaran kedua 
3. Pemilihan putaran ketiga ditentukan berdasarkan metode first come first serve, yang pertama kali posting pilihan ikan setelah waktu yang ditentukan ditetapkan sebagai pemilik.
4. Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting kode koi. Misal: UM-21
5. Harga koi ditetapkan Rp 3,250,000 per ekor 
6. Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara
7. Putaran Ketiga sewaktu  waktu bisa dibatalkan atas pertimbangan tertentu, seperti untuk pengurangan populasi kolam. Adalah hak Penyelenggara untuk melakukan pembatalan

Khusus om Elvin dan Pak Lily, kalau masih berminat dengan koi pengganti, sesuai pembicaraan dengan p soegi berlaku harga putaran kedua....

----------


## dattairadian

> [
> *UM24: Kiri (15 cm), Kanan (29 cm)*


kok ke mirror ya?

----------


## iwan_makassar

iya yah...  ::  



> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
>  [
> *UM24: Kiri (15 cm), Kanan (29 cm)*
> 
> 
> 
> kok ke mirror ya?

----------


## wahyu

> Sesuai ketentuan awal, setelah di update, maka sekarang memasuki putaran ketiga dengan ketentuan sebagai berikut:
> 
> *Putaran Ketiga:* 
> Koi  koi yang tidak terpilih dalam putaran kedua dapat dipilih pada putaran ketiga dengan ketentuan berikut:
> 1. Putaran ketiga dimulai segera setelah up date tahap I dan berakhir hingga saat sebelum penjurian atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih
> 2. Seluruh koi yang tidak terpilih pada putaran kedua dapat dipilih pada putaran kedua 
> 3. Pemilihan putaran ketiga ditentukan berdasarkan metode first come first serve, yang pertama kali posting pilihan ikan setelah waktu yang ditentukan ditetapkan sebagai pemilik.
> 4. Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting kode koi. Misal: UM-21
> 5. Harga koi ditetapkan Rp 3,250,000 per ekor 
> ...




om ajik.....mantab hasilnya.....
apalagi punya om datta......

----------


## aie

wah,ikannya bgs2 nih   ::  
kalo aja ada uang lebih uda ikutan tuh yg msh available ,uda ada incerannya pdhal   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> kok ke mirror ya?


ow, ok ada dua yang begini, nanti dibetulin ya  ::  




> om ajik.....mantab hasilnya.....
> apalagi punya om datta......


Gak jadi ambil om Dani? Kapan ke Wijaya lagi?




> wah,ikannya bgs2 nih   
> kalo aja ada uang lebih uda ikutan tuh yg msh available ,uda ada incerannya pdhal


wah, klo nabung dah telat ya   ::

----------


## Anggit

ikutan UM 24 dong om Ajik ...    ::  

makacih ...

----------


## dattairadian

NICE PICK!!   ::

----------


## aie

iya nih om ajik ,kalo nabung uda telat   ::

----------


## dina prima

Om Ajik,
Booked UM 30

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Ok, Thank you om Anggit & om Captain   ::  
Berikut Up datenya:

*PUTARAN PERTAMA*

1. Datta, UM07 (Bungkus)
2. Datta, UM12 (bungkus)
3. Lili, UM19 (Bungkus) --> hilang

*PUTARAN KEDUA*
4. Rudy Koilvr, UM11
5. Elvin, UM08 (tewas)
6. Kokok, UM03
7. Kokok, UM18
8. DIna Prima, UM20 
9. Anggit, UM24
10. Dina Prima, UM30

*UPDATE GOROMO*
Per tanggal 9 Maret 2010

*YANG SUDAH DIBOOKING*

*UM03 (kokok): Kiri (19 cm), Kanan (31 cm)*


*UM07 (datta): Kiri (20 cm), Kanan (35 cm)*


*UM08 (elvin): Kiri (20 cm), Kanan (tewas)*


*UM11 (koilvr): Kiri (20 cm), Kanan (34 cm)*


*UM12 (datta): Kiri (21 cm), Kanan (35 cm)*


*UM18 (kokok): Kiri (20 cm), Kanan (34 cm)*


*UM19 (lily): Kiri (29 cm) --> hilang*


*UM20 (dina prima): Kiri (21 cm), Kanan (35 cm)*


*UM24: (anggit) Kiri (15 cm), Kanan (29 cm)*


*UM30: (dina prima) Kiri (17 cm), Kanan (32 cm)*


*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE*

*UM04: Kiri (17 cm), Kanan (31 cm)*


*UM06: Kiri (16 cm), Kanan (29 cm)*


*UM09: Kiri (15 cm), Kanan (30 cm)*


*UM10: Kiri (15 cm), Kanan (29 cm)*


*UM13: Kiri (19 cm), Kanan (28 cm)*


*UM14: Kiri (17 cm), Kanan (30 cm)*


*UM15: Kiri (18 cm), Kanan (33 cm)*


*UM16: Kiri (20 cm), Kanan (34 cm)*


*UM17: Kiri (18 cm), Kanan (32 cm)*


*UM21: Kiri (16 cm), Kanan (29 cm)*


*UM22: Kiri (18 cm), Kanan (33 cm)*


*UM23: Kiri (17 cm), Kanan (31 cm)*


*UM25: Kiri (15 cm), Kanan (29 cm)*


*UM26: Kiri (18 cm), Kanan (33 cm)*


*UM27: Kiri (18 cm), Kanan (32 cm)*


*SILAKAN DILANJUT !!*

----------


## yohanna

um - 15

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Ok, Thank you tante/om (?) Yohanna 
Perlahan tapi pasti peminatnya bertambah nih   ::  
Berikut Up date terbaru:

*PUTARAN PERTAMA*

1. Datta, UM07 (Bungkus)
2. Datta, UM12 (bungkus)
3. Lili, UM19 (Bungkus) --> hilang

*PUTARAN KEDUA*
4. Rudy Koilvr, UM11
5. Elvin, UM08 (tewas)
6. Kokok, UM03
7. Kokok, UM18
8. DIna Prima, UM20 
9. Anggit, UM24
10. Dina Prima, UM30
11. Yohanna, UM15

*UPDATE GOROMO*
Per tanggal 9 Maret 2010

*YANG SUDAH DIBOOKING*

*UM03 (kokok): Kiri (19 cm), Kanan (31 cm)*


*UM07 (datta): Kiri (20 cm), Kanan (35 cm)*


*UM08 (elvin): Kiri (20 cm), Kanan (tewas)*


*UM11 (koilvr): Kiri (20 cm), Kanan (34 cm)*


*UM12 (datta): Kiri (21 cm), Kanan (35 cm)*


*UM15 (Yohanna): Kiri (18 cm), Kanan (33 cm)*


*UM18 (kokok): Kiri (20 cm), Kanan (34 cm)*


*UM19 (lily): Kiri (29 cm) --> hilang*


*UM20 (dina prima): Kiri (21 cm), Kanan (35 cm)*


*UM24: (anggit) Kiri (15 cm), Kanan (29 cm)*


*UM30: (dina prima) Kiri (17 cm), Kanan (32 cm)*


*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE*

*UM04: Kiri (17 cm), Kanan (31 cm)*


*UM06: Kiri (16 cm), Kanan (29 cm)*


*UM09: Kiri (15 cm), Kanan (30 cm)*


*UM10: Kiri (15 cm), Kanan (29 cm)*


*UM13: Kiri (19 cm), Kanan (28 cm)*


*UM14: Kiri (17 cm), Kanan (30 cm)*


*UM16: Kiri (20 cm), Kanan (34 cm)*


*UM17: Kiri (18 cm), Kanan (32 cm)*


*UM21: Kiri (16 cm), Kanan (29 cm)*


*UM22: Kiri (18 cm), Kanan (33 cm)*


*UM23: Kiri (17 cm), Kanan (31 cm)*


*UM25: Kiri (15 cm), Kanan (29 cm)*


*UM26: Kiri (18 cm), Kanan (33 cm)*


*UM27: Kiri (18 cm), Kanan (32 cm)*


*SILAKAN DILANJUT !!*

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Bagi partisipan yang akan melakukan pembayaran dapat melalui rekening:
*BCA Cabang Ujung Genteng
A/C No. 624  0110235
a/n Soegianto*

----------


## yohanna

sdh ditransf

----------


## Kokok

om Ajik, aku lunasin senen ya, thx

----------


## Kokok

sudah tranfer yg ke 3  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Penjurian kegiatan ini akan dilakukan sendiri oleh Sinya Umeda, sedang dicarikan waktunya antara tanggal 9/4 atau 11/4. Koi akan mulai dipuasakan pada 6/4 untuk proses penjurian  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Jadwal penjurian ditetapkan hari Jumat, tetapi waktunya akan diinformasikan kemudian....
Saat ini goromo sudah memasuki tahap puasa tetapi masih ada dalam kolam ... siap untuk penjurian

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Kerena jadwal yang terlalu padat, maka penjurian ditunda hingga Minggu (11/4). Jfyi

----------


## luki

*Penjurian sudah di laksanakan hari ini......*






*Nominasi nya*



*Nominasi 3 besar*


*Pengecekan Gender oleh Taniguchi*


*Juara nya....*

*Grand Champion ( 100 % Male )*


*Runner-up Champion ( 100 % Female )*


*Best Tategoi ( 100 % Female )*


Selamat kepada para pemenang.....

----------


## arungtasik

GO ini tampaknya menjadi pelajaran besar bagi penggemar koi -- terutama saya sendiri. Saya benar-benar buta soal goromo, makanya tidak berani memilih goromo sampai saat ini. Semula saya menduga kalau goromo dengan pola gelap kehitaman (budo goromo, seperti dua goromo milik Om Datta di GO ini, salah satunya masuk nominee GC) yang paling bagus. Ternyata, juri/penangkar sendiri memilih goromo dengan pola merah anggur.

----------


## Soegianto

tips koromo
masukan dr para penangkar
-semua ikan waktu kecil warnanya gelap ,,,,setelah di keep dan grow ikan yang warnanya gelap  akan cenderung ke male,sedangkan yg warna agak muda cenderung ke female 
-gelap warna di karenakan sumi nya yg berkembang ...ikan yg grow dan punya warna agak coklat muda biasanya suminya akan tenggelam tp pada satu titik sumi akan kembali keluar memenuhi pola dan warna akan cenderung menjadi gelap
-koromo yg baik bukan karena warna tp ada sumi di setiap pola merata dr depan sampai belakang
btw kemarin di pilih 3 koi tategoi ......tp mungkin blm di foto   ::  
kalau om ajik sdh ada waktu bolleh tolong diposting tategoinya  ::  

selamet buat pemenang ...dan om ajik keepingnya top deh ikan sirojinya pd bgs....mantap  ::

----------


## koilvr

> Bagi partisipan yang akan melakukan pembayaran dapat melalui rekening:
> *BCA Cabang Ujung Genteng
> A/C No. 624  0110235
> a/n Soegianto*


hari ini udah pelunasan utk UM11 via ATM BCA
thanks

----------


## dattairadian

> tips koromo
> masukan dr para penangkar
> -semua ikan waktu kecil warnanya gelap ,,,,setelah di keep dan grow ikan yang warnanya gelap  akan cenderung ke male,sedangkan yg warna agak muda cenderung ke female


kayaknya selera juri lebih kepada ai goromo dibanding budo goromo, hehe....   ::  
GC dan RGC sama2 berwarna muda, namun GC bergender male....   ::

----------


## neutokoi

> GO ini tampaknya menjadi pelajaran besar bagi penggemar koi -- terutama saya sendiri. Saya benar-benar buta soal goromo, makanya tidak berani memilih goromo sampai saat ini. Semula saya menduga kalau goromo dengan pola gelap kehitaman (budo goromo, seperti dua goromo milik Om Datta di GO ini, salah satunya masuk nominee GC) yang paling bagus. Ternyata, juri/penangkar sendiri memilih goromo dengan pola merah anggur.


Sama, saya kirain budo goromo yg campur dgn ke-3 candidate itu yg menang, tapi personal taste sih bagi saya utk suka sama budo goromo, soalnya dulu pernah terimprest sama 1 budo goromo di sentra ikan seberang goro kelapa gading.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hari ini baru saya foto - foto nih.... Kemaren ribet banget dan gak sempet...
Mudah-mudahan tidak terlihat kurus setelah seminggu puasa...  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Hari ini baru saya foto - foto nih.... Kemaren ribet banget dan gak sempet...
> Mudah-mudahan tidak terlihat kurus setelah seminggu puasa...


sori bos kemaren saya foto ikannya gerak2 terus kurang jelas   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*FINAL UPDATE*
-. Desember 2009 (kiri)
-. Maret 2010 (tengah)
-. April 2010 (kanan)

*PARTISIPAN*

*UM03 (kokok): Kiri (19 cm), Tengah (31 cm), Kanan (35 cm)*


*UM07 (datta): Kiri (20 cm), Tengah (35 cm), Kanan (40)*


*UM11 (koilvr): Kiri (20 cm), Tengah (34 cm), Kanan (3*


*UM12 (datta): Kiri (21 cm), Tengah (35 cm), Kanan (40)*


*UM15 (Yohanna): Kiri (18 cm), Tengah (33 cm), Kanan (3*


*UM18 (kokok): Kiri (20 cm), Tengah (34 cm), Kanan (36)*


*UM20 (dina prima): Kiri (21 cm), Tengah (35 cm), Kanan (39)*


*UM24: (anggit) Kiri (15 cm), Tengah (29 cm), Kanan (32)*


*UM30: (dina prima) Kiri (17 cm), Tengah (32 cm), kanan (36)*


*NON PARTISIPAN*

*UM04: Kiri (17 cm), Tengah (31 cm), Kanan (37)*


*UM06: Kiri (16 cm), Tengah (29 cm), Kanan (30)*


*UM09: Kiri (15 cm), Tengah (30 cm), Kanan (33)*


*UM10: Kiri (15 cm), Tengah (29 cm), Kanan (30)*


*UM13: Kiri (19 cm), Tengah (28 cm), Kanan (29)*


*UM14: Kiri (17 cm), Tengah (30 cm), Kanan (35)*


*UM16: Kiri (20 cm), Tengah (34 cm), Kanan (40)*


*UM17: Kiri (18 cm), Tengah (32 cm), Kanan (39)*


*UM21: Kiri (16 cm), Tengah (29 cm), Kanan (35)*


*UM22: Kiri (18 cm), Tengah (33 cm), Kanan (39)*


*UM23: Kiri (17 cm), Tengah (31 cm), Kanan (35)*


*UM25: Kiri (15 cm), Tengah (29 cm), Kanan (33)*


*UM26: Kiri (18 cm), Tengah (33 cm), Kanan (36)*


*UM27: Kiri (18 cm), Tengah (32 cm), Kanan (36)*

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Dewan Juri Yang Terdiri atas:
-. Sinya Umeda (Head Judge)
-. Youichi Taniguchi
-. Hiroshi Miyatake

Memutuskan pemenang kategori:

*GRAND CHAMPION:*



*Goromo 38 cm
Owner: Koilvr*

Berhak atas hadiah:
-. Sertifikat Juara
-. Uang Tunai Rp 1,000,000

*RESERVE GRAND CHAMPION:*



*Goromo 38 cm
Owner: yohana*

Berhak atas hadiah:
-. Sertifikat Juara
-. Uang Tunai Rp 600,000

*BEST TATEGOI:*



*Goromo 32 cm
Owner: Anggit*

Berhak atas hadiah:
-. Sertifikat Juara
-. Uang Tunai Rp 400,000

*SELAMAT KEPADA SELURUH PEMENANG!!!* 
(mohon PM alamat rekeningnya ya   ::  )

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Selain itu ternyata Dewan Juri juga memilih koi - koi yang mendapat predikat "Best Tategoi" dari seluruh koi, baik partisipan dan non partisipan dan (suprisingly) yang terpilih adalah:



*Goromo, 35 cm
NON PARTISIPAN*



*Goromo, 39 cm
NON PARTISIPAN*



*Goromo, 36 cm
NON PARTISIPAN*

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Mohon kepada partisipan untuk mengambil koi - koinya segera (kasian sudah terlalu lama puasa di bak fiber)
Bagi peserta yang berada di luar Jakarta, pengiriman bisa menggunakan Jasa Chivas Ekspedisi & Dreamland Transportation. Silakan menghubungi mereka untuk biaya pengiriman koi. Terimakasih

----------


## iyos

> kayaknya selera juri lebih kepada ai goromo dibanding budo goromo, hehe....   
> GC dan RGC sama2 berwarna muda, namun GC bergender male....


iseng2 buka thread dulu...ada yg mao sharing gk krn kebingungan sy ttg ai n budo jg ttg female n male pd goromo2 ini..?apakah kesekuruhan ikan2 ini berjenis ai goromo sehingga female n male dibedakan dr gelap n terang??lalu bagaimana dgn budo yg male n fe??mohon pencerahannya,,,thx

----------

